# Magia General > Discusión general sobre ilusionismo >  Ilusiones con fuerte impacto poético.

## Vorzi

Hay ciertos temas y preocupaciones que son comunes a casi todo el mundo, como ser el amor, la muerte, el paso del tiempo, la justicia, etc, y por eso han sido tratados por todos los poetas del mundo. Porque tiene la capacidad de conmover tocando fibras muy profundas.

Hay ciertas ilusiones que además de sorprender también, pueden llegar a conmover como si fueran un poema.

Por ejemplo la resucitación de un pájaro (o de una persona) o la manipulación del paso del tiempo como en el efecto del naranjo que se ve en la película "El Ilusionista".

En cambio perder una carta y encontrarla puede maravillar, pero veo más difícil que alguien se conmueva por ello.

Me agradaría conocer ejemplos, ideas, anécdotas, sobre ilusiones que puedan emocionar más allá del simple asombro, que además de maravillar sean o puedan ser fuertemente poéticas por el efecto en sí  y no sólo por la charla como un simple añadido.

No sé si me explico del todo bien, espero que sí.

Desda ya muchas gracias y saludos.

----------


## Marvel

Actualmente estoy construyendo y trabajando un efecto (probablemente ya tanteado por otros antes, pero yo descubriéndolo a mi manera) que tiene varios usos, y uno de ellos puede tener un impacto del tipo que comentas.

Lo relato un poco:
Le digo al espectador que esta vez, en lugar de hacer magia solo yo, vamos a hacerla juntos. Le digo que nombre una carta de la baraja de poker. Una vez la dice, saco mi mis cartas en su funda, se lo entrego para que lo tenga levantado en una mano, y anuncio que vamos a hacer magia con la imaginación. 
Le pido, e indico la posición con mi mano, que imagine que está la carta elegida flotando delante de él. Luego le digo que la coja con su mano libre, y la gire de dorso. Después tomo esa carta, saco un bolígrafo imaginario, y escribo un mensaje para mi espectador en la carta.
Le entrego de nuevo esa carta imaginaria, boca abajo, para que no la vea, y le pido que la meta así girado dentro del estuche sin abrirlo, como si fuera el mazo de cartas.
En cuanto lo hace, anuncio que es el momento de comprobar si ha conseguido hacer magia y tomo el estuche. Lo abró y saco las cartas.
Todas están de cara, pero hay una que está de dorso. La saco lentamente, la giro hacia mi un poco para mirar yo primero antes que él, sonrio, y se la muestro para que vea que es la carta que eligió libremente. 
Pero además la carta tiene un mensaje que escribí, y es entonces cuando puede leerlo. Y es ahí cuando el mensaje puede venir con una carga emocional que le de el impacto del que hablas ("me gustas", "todo va a salir bien", "te he comprado un coche", "tu padre te quiere", etc...).

----------


## Aminoliquid

Marvel,me gusta esa vuelta de tuerca que le has dado al efecto y creo que pensando incluso podrías llegar a forzarle tú esa frase,el efecto quedaría más limpio e imposible si cabe. 
Vozi, de lo que hablas es del significado sustantivo en la mágia. Todo efecto mágico esconde un significado a nivel subconsciente representado diversos aspectos que nos afectan en la vida.
Por ejemplo,la cuerda rota y recompuesta simula la resurección en la mente del espectador,el mago tiene el poder de recomponer lo que antes se destruyó. Otra cosa es que tú quieras darle un enfoque poético a tus presentaciones,pero si te paras a pensar todo efecto mágico ya encierra eso que buscas encontrar.

----------


## Oscar Rod

Personalmente creo que viene bien recordar la teoría de los tres cerebros para tenerla en cuenta. Esta teoría dice que el cerebro se divide en tres partes:

- Cerebro Reptiliano: Es el de funciones más antiguas y el más profundo. Es egoista y sus funciones son las relativas a la supervivencia y ell pensamiento instintivos para sobrevivir. Este cerebro controla los músculos, equilibrio y las funciones autonómicas  (respiración, latido del corazón, etc.)
- Cerebro Límbico: Segunda capa del cerebro y se encarga de las emociones y los instintos.
- Cerebro Neocortex: Es la última capa del cerebro y se encarga de las funciones racionales.

Cuanto más profundo llegue el estimulo, con más fuerza queda grabada. Y, según esta teoria, esto explica porque a veces una persona nos cae mal aunque no nos haya hecho nada: Nuestro cerebro Limbico se ha puesto en marcha debido a que nos recuerda algo que no recordamos, aunque nuestro neocortex lo ha pasado por alto.

¿ A qué viene todo esto? A tener en cuenta que si hacemos un juego que ataque el cerebro reptiliano (riesgo percibido por el espectador), el impacto será máyor que si atacamos al limbico (emociones). Si llegamos al limbico, será mayor que si atacamos unicamente al Neocortex (razón o sentimiento de imposibilidad). 

Por esta razón, si hacemos que al espectador "le importe" lo que pasa, le implicamos emocionalmente, el juego dejará una huella más fuerte. Por esa razón, personificar las cartas no solo es bueno porque aumenta la sensación de imposiblidad sino también porque hace que esa carta se más "del espectador". Cuanto más sienta como suyo lo que pasa, más se implicará.

Por esa razón, una predicción es más fuerte si se finaliza con un mensaje personal. Como ejemplo: el mismo juego -o muy parecidos- realizado por Anthony Blake y Derren Brown. Blake lo justifica como un objeto de su tatarabuela que es pensado por el espectador de entre los que aparecen en una foto y luego ese objeto aparece en un lugar imposible y el juego está muy bien, pero Brown hace que el objeto que aparece tenga un mensaje personal de la abuela de la espectadora, de la que han hablado antes. La espectadora rompe a llorar cuando ve el objeto y el impacto es mucho mayor.

Disculpad la chapa

----------


## Marvel

> Marvel,me gusta esa vuelta de tuerca que le has dado al efecto y creo que pensando incluso podrías llegar a forzarle tú esa frase,el efecto quedaría más limpio e imposible si cabe.


Gracias. En esas cosas estoy ahora, dándole vueltas, pero no se me ha ocurrido de momento nada a la altura.

----------


## Vorzi

Gracias a todos por sus aportaciones, me han parecido muy interesantes.

Saludos.

----------

